# Amboyna Burl Roman Harvest Fountain Pen



## wizard (Apr 30, 2011)

Made it today. It's Amboyna Burl from Bad Dog Burls on a Roman Harvest Ti Gold Fountain Pen from Timberbits. I like it without the black band. 
Had fun making it. Comments welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Have a good weekend. Doc


----------



## patmurris (Apr 30, 2011)

A 'classic' looking fountain. Very well done. Amboyna burl is one of my favorites too.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 30, 2011)

That's a beauty, your right about the black band.


----------



## wiset1 (May 1, 2011)

These kits have a very rich look to them, but I have to imagine that those who don't like the "Pimp Crystal" in the Majestic line would hate the flash on this kit.  For me...I love it!  The new kit without the black looks awesome and the Amboyna is a nice look with the kit.


----------



## wizard (May 1, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> These kits have a very rich look to them, but I have to imagine that those who don't like the "Pimp Crystal" in the Majestic line would hate the flash on this kit.  For me...I love it!  The new kit without the black looks awesome and the Amboyna is a nice look with the kit.



Tim, Thank you for the kind words. After looking at these kits from Timberbits and the flash factor you mentioned, my decision on what to put on these kits seems to have changed. The lack of the black band opened the possibilities of using lighter color woods, Tru-Stone and PR without distraction from the band. However, due to the flash factor, which I agree with, more elegant materials appear to be  appropriate to use with the kit. Tim, as far as the Majestic line with the pimp crystal, you have a way of picking the right materials to make the Majestic pens look outstanding that makes the crystal almost a non-issue. Again, thanks. Regards, Doc


----------



## ToddMR (May 1, 2011)

Now this makes me want to buy the cambridge.  I have not been a fan with the black ring before.  This looks really good Doc, as always.  You do such nice work on these pens.  Another beauty!


----------



## workinforwood (May 1, 2011)

I think the whole thing runs together perfectly..it's a great elegant looking pen!


----------



## wizard (May 2, 2011)

Jeff, Thank you for the compliment. Regards, Doc

For those of you that are making the Roman Harvest Pens..please keep an eye on Lenny's thread on the bushings for this pen kit.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79617

Regards, Doc


----------



## Lenny (May 2, 2011)

That's another BEAUTIFUL pen, Doc!!!  

and thanks for confirming my suspicions concerning issues with the Cambridge bushings being compatible.  :frown:


----------



## terryf (May 2, 2011)

Lovely pen Doc! I actually like the flash and I think the Amboyna goes very well with the kit.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful pen but then you are the WIZARD!
I had though of and almost did get a few of these pens but I cannot sell them. I still have Scepters and Majestics that I made a year ago selling at $75.00 and they will not sell. I even tried at $55.00 and I still have them. So I decided not to get them. :frown: At Christmas time I sure can sell the bullet type pens though.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (May 2, 2011)

I think timberbits made a smooth move by having these kits made without the black ring.  Looks alot better.


----------

